
U.C. Berkeley Device Could Store Data for Billion Years - gibsonf1
http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,525003,00.html
======
maggie
link to press release on berkeley site (more scientific in nature):
[http://newscenter.lbl.gov/feature-
stories/2009/06/03/billion...](http://newscenter.lbl.gov/feature-
stories/2009/06/03/billion-year-ultra-dense-memory-chip/)

~~~
Dilpil
Indeed, I almost laughed when I saw the URL.

~~~
noonespecial
Seriously, most of the fox news types I know think that the earth is 6k years
old and Armageddon is just around the corner. What good would 1bn year storage
be?!

------
miracle
It's called stone!

